# Olde Tyme Bully questions



## Ratface

Just been looking at the above breed with a friend. If you are wanting a dog/bitch which is a short stocky type (like a British Bulldog), how can you tell that they will be like this when mature? Is the corskscrew tail a sign?

I have seen a pup which looks to be almost identicle to a British Bulldog, have seen pics of the parents (one is more American Bulldog like) but it has a straight tail and not a curly one.

I know this is probably a "piece of string" question and depends on allosrts so my apologies lol! Just didnt know if the tail was a sign or not!: victory:


----------



## temerist

i dont think you can ever garuntee what a dog will look like when its older if its a cross. there is someone on here who breeds "old tyme bulldogs" u could pm them, tbh honest though they are ment to be the "healthier" version of the british bulldog but i think its just peoples way of getting more money for a cross breed. if you like british bulldogs and want a dog that will mature to look like one you would be better buying a british bulldog.


----------



## Ratface

Thanks for the eply


----------



## pigglywiggly

and bulldogs are supposed to have a straight tail now too, so a curly tail is no indication that it has more english bulldog in it.

i`d go get a propper bulldog tbh, & just go for one who`s parents are health screened before mating so you know you arnt buying any problems.

an old tyme bulldog is just an expensive cross-bred


----------



## Ratface

Thank you for the replies.

The question about the tail has been answered now. If anyone does have any other pointers to look for that would be great!

I dont really want a big discussion about British Bully health compared to olde tyme ones, cross breeds etc so please if you have anything to add to the above question that would be great, otherwise, please lets not start a debate lol! 

ps - I dont mean the above to sound defensive I have just read enough posts which go on that route of discussion whilst trying to research them and so dont want to provoke another!: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

OldTyme breeds them i think, would be the reason for the name i suppose lol


----------



## Berber King

temerist said:


> i dont think you can ever garuntee what a dog will look like when its older if its a cross. there is someone on here who breeds "old tyme bulldogs" u could pm them, tbh honest though they are ment to be the "healthier" version of the british bulldog but i think its just peoples way of getting more money for a cross breed. if you like british bulldogs and want a dog that will mature to look like one you would be better buying a british bulldog.


Totally agree with that statement.


----------



## stacy

they shouldnt have a corkscrew tail, they do have a curv tho. they do have less health problems and are cheaper than normal british. abr.uk breed them


----------



## saxon

I have my little olde tyme and I waited 35 years to get a 'bulldog' I liked the look of.
I don't remember them being the tiny problematic dogs out there today when I was a kid.
Mind you that was many years ago now!

There is variation in the litters and 'types' but eventually there will be a general standard I'm sure.


----------



## gazz

The two strains in the middle of development.

There's the Old tyme bulldog.There more to the build of the American bulldog but lower the desired tail trait is straight/pump handle.









And there's the Victorian bulldog.There more to the build od the British bulldog but have a better longer muzzel.And longer frame and legs.Desired tail trait like what the british bulldog has.










British bulldog Left.Victorian bulldog Right.
IMO the Vic bulldog is better in every way.








British bull breeders will tell you that that ridge above the nose seen on the modern British bulldogs is a blood channel to lead blood away from the eyes'etc.This is true but is NOT surposed to be there when the bulldogs mouth is closed as seen in the british bulldog in the picture above.It only surposed to show when the bulldog mouth is open as in locked on the bull or today a ball or panting.


----------



## saxon

gazz said:


> The two strains in the middle of development.
> 
> There's the Old tyme bulldog.There more to the build of the American bulldog but lower the desired tail trait is straight/pump handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the Victorian bulldog.There more to the build od the British bulldog but have a better longer muzzel.And longer frame and legs.Desired tail trait like what the british bulldog has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British bulldog Left.Victorian bulldog Right.
> IMO the Vic bulldog is better in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British bull breeders will tell you that that ridge above the nose seen on the modern British bulldogs is a blood channel to lead blood away from the eyes'etc.This is true but is NOT surposed to be there when the bulldogs mouth is closed as seen in the british bulldog in the picture above.It only surposed to show when the bulldog mouth is open as in locked on the bull or today a ball or panting.


There are differeing 'olde tymes' as well though when you look for them.

I'm hoping my girl turns out like the top pic though.
I've seen an older pup of similar breeding to mine and she is fabulous.

Your pic of hte BB and the VB arent' showing though.


----------



## gazz

saxon said:


> Your pic of hte BB and the VB arent' showing though.


I'll try onces more.

British bulldog Left.Victorian bulldog Right.
IMO the Vic bulldog is better in every way.








link to picture.http://www.bbbulldogs.com/Comparison_files/dogcomp.jpg
British bulldog breeders will tell you that that ridge above the nose as seen on the modern British bulldogs is a blood channel to lead blood away from the eyes'etc.This is true but it's NOT surpose to be there when the bulldogs mouth is closed as seen in the british bulldog in the picture above.It only surpose to show when the bulldog mouth is open as in locked on the bull or today a ball or panting.


----------



## Ratface

Thanks for that guys....

Tis really interesting when you look into stuff - the reasons for the way they are a certain way etc (what they were bred for etc).

Thanks for answering my question.

Wanna see a pic of the little girl I like?

:whistling2:


----------

